# popup-fenster in wincc öffnen



## spsrookie (6 Juni 2006)

Servus,
ich suche nach einer möglichkeit ein popup-fenster zu öffnen vorzugsweise in VBS, C wäre auch ok. nach klick auf ein symbol sollte ein kleines fenster aufgehen, in dem man aus 3 buttons oder grafiken auswählen kann, um ein aggregat auf HAND, AUS oder AUTOMATIK stellen zu können. 
mir wäre auch jede andere lösung recht, die dieselbe funktion erfüllt (z.B. eine messagebox mit angepassten buttons). 
habe bis dato leider nicht mal ansatzweise eine lösung gefunden, wäre daher für jeden tipp dankbar.


----------



## spsrookie (6 Juni 2006)

habe mittlerweile ein bißchen mit eingebetteten bildfenstern rumgespielt. das ein- und ausblenden wäre eine lösung. halte ich aber nicht für besonders elegant, da ich in allen meinen bildern ein zusätzliches bildfenster einbauen muss. eine script-lösung würde ich bevorzugen.


----------



## volker (6 Juni 2006)

*Suchfunktion: 'Popup'*


----------



## spsrookie (6 Juni 2006)

*Popups*

Die Suche habe ich schon bemüht. Da finde ich allerdings nur Hinweise auf Message-Boxen. Wäre mir ja auch recht, kenne allerdings keine Möglichkeit die  Buttons mit eigenen Texten zu versehen; die Standardtexte (Ja, Nein, OK,  Abbrechen) sind unbrauchbar. 
Im Übrigen würde ich Grafiken bevorzugen (z.B. Stopp-Schild zum Anklicken).
So wie es aussieht, werde ich mit Bildfenstern, die ich ein- und ausblende, und ein paar halbwegs intelligenten Skripten dazu leben müssen.


----------



## Waelder (7 Juni 2006)

*Schau mal dort.*

Für das Basteln von Message Boxen gibt der folgende Link vielleicht Hilfe :

http://www.hulf.de/software_htm/software19.htm


----------



## AndyPed (8 Juni 2006)

Wenn du Popups brauchst und ein normales Windows hast kannst du ja mal mit WSH (Windows Scripting Host)probieren.
Ich müsste mal schauen ob ich da noch ein Buch oder sowas rumliegen habe. Kannst aber auch mal das große Orakel befragen (Google).
Wenn ich da was finde melde ich mich nochmal.

Ciao
Andy


----------



## spsrookie (9 Juni 2006)

*PopUp als Bildfenster*

Danke für Eure Tipps.
Allerdings sind mir "normale" Messageboxen zu unflexibel, da sie nur die Standard-Buttons kennen.
Ich werde bei den Bildfenstern bleiben, die ich als eine Art "Pseudo-PopUp" programmiert habe. Da habe ich wenigstens den vollen Funktionsumfang von WinCC, d.h. es läßt sich meine HAND-AUS-AUTO-Auswahl ebenso wie eine Statusinfo zum jeweiligen Aggregat ganz gut einblenden. Habe die Objektnamen sinnvoll vergeben, so dass ich mir mit VBS recht brauchbare (allgemeine) Skripte basteln konnte. Funktioniert nicht schlecht und sieht halbwegs ansprechend aus.


----------

